# John Deere 1050 Starter problem



## Rick F (May 26, 2018)

Turn the key machine gun sound repeating Knock, Knock, Knock. New battery, check voltage is good at starter, jumped a new ground to be sure. Engine free. Tapped the starter while turning key. Nothing helps same sound. 
I think it is the solenoid. Would like perspective please. Looks like other than electrical connections just two large bolts holding it on.


----------



## Rick F (May 26, 2018)

Here is a picture


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

First I will assume you cleaned the battery cable terminals of inside corrosion, and the battery load tested good. Just because a battery is new now days does not mean it is good. Some manufacturers have over 30% failure rate of their new freshly charged batteries. Also be certain the ground lug on the other end of that cable is contacting clean metal. Jumping a ground generally does not handle enough amperage to crank a starter.

I rule out the common key switch failure because when they fail there is no clicking, just no power to solenoid.

Moving beyond the battery and cables, check the diagram here: https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/76999/referrer/navigation/pgId/11461335

There is a second terminal to the inside of the solenoid that connects to the starter armature brush terminal. Get an assistant to trigger the key switch to the start position while you check the load voltage at the inside terminal with a voltmeter. Then check the battery cable terminal on the starter for load voltage.

If the inside terminal voltage is low I would speculate the solenoid is bad.

If the outside terminal voltage drops under load, it will be either a battery breaking down under load, or the starter is failing. It will be time to remove the starter and load test it to isolate the problem, if the battery load tested good.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

RC covered the subject well. One other thing that I have observed to cause a clicking or chattering sound is a faulty transmission neutral safety switch.


----------



## Josh111187 (May 26, 2018)

I repaired one a few weeks ago and it was also the transmission neutral safety switch. The plastic arm on it was thin and had broken off.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The 100 series sounds like a lawn mower. If that is the case try Ebay, etc., for used parts.


----------



## Rick F (May 26, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> First I will assume you cleaned the battery cable terminals of inside corrosion, and the battery load tested good. Just because a battery is new now days does not mean it is good. Some manufacturers have over 30% failure rate of their new freshly charged batteries. Also be certain the ground lug on the other end of that cable is contacting clean metal. Jumping a ground generally does not handle enough amperage to crank a starter.
> 
> I rule out the common key switch failure because when they fail there is no clicking, just no power to solenoid.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rick F (May 26, 2018)

Rc,
Have a new electrical issue. Tractor was running shut off. Went to start again turned key had a very brief turn over then nothing. No dash lights electrical totally off. Battery good. Is this an ignition switch or voltage regulator. When I checked under the cowl found that mice had eaten a couple of wire covers. Replaced them but still nothing. Can you help? Thanks


----------

